# Poll: 50% Our Youth Want Socialism



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.axios.com/exclusive-pol...ism-b051907a-87a8-4f61-9e6e-0db75f7edc4a.html

I can only hope they get smarter with age and experience.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is a special kind of stupid in part from propaganda and indoctrination. Schools pretending capitalism is evil and socialism solves all injustice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Between the indoctrination centers for the young, the flood of socialists from the Southern nations and the fact that we are getting old and dying off, I don't see this nation being the "shining city on the hill" much longer.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I've seen other surveys that show some very similar results, where over 50% of people under 35 think socialism isn't so bad. Simply put; lack of education. 

Let me offer this case in point. I worked with a young woman who was 33 at the time, (this was early 2018) and who was learning the difference between Dems and Reps. The more she learned she was leaning to the right. She and I would talk about current events, things in the news, etc. She had told me she loved Charlie Rose of the CBS morning show and of PBS. I asked her why. She wasn't sure. The week it came out that he was a predator, she was dumb founded and couldn't believe it. She didn't know why she liked him, she just liked his image. 

A few months later we're talking about other subjects and I told her the ACLU was one of the biggest problems of our modern society. She said, "who are they". I told her she really needs to look them up and see for herself, and we'll talk about it after you've done some reading. She never got back to me.

This younger generation is supporting a cause they know nothing of. How different is their support of Sanders and AOC than the jihadist were of ISIS. Those fighters were told 72 virgins were waiting for them. They couldn't read the Koran if they wanted to. They just believed what they were told. 

How do we get the people to stop reading Face Book and start reading books on the subjects that could change the world, to stop talking about who is sleeping with who and more about what the future looks like.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm glad I'm 64 and saw the best we had to offer.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kyrie eleison. Lord have mercy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kids are taught to pass a test. Their education relies on testing and they are taught the answers so they can pass.

When what little of history is taught, the books have changed to meet an agenda. Few learn how to research a subject on their own anymore. They only know what they are taught and what they read on social media. They accept these crumbs as fact and don't bother to do some research to find the facts. On occasion they might hit Snopes which is left leaning, well ok bending hard left, and believe what they are told.

Going around on FB right now is an ad about Finland. It's touting free education from cradle to grave. What they fail to talk about is Finland's financial problems.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/timwor...-be-in-the-euro-as-krugman-says/#20c79d9f6c13

They ignore places like Greece, Italy, Cuba and Venezuela.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

50% of the population is below average intelligence. Statistically, 10% of the population think the moon landing was a fake. Statistically, 30% think that aliens (intergalactic aliens, not the illegal kind) landed here and walk among us.

I do not care about raw percentage. I care about the percentage that are making business and governance decisions. That percentage is probably in the mid-20 percent range. That is still alarming, but not quite to the point of "slit your wrist" alarming.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well they have been taught nothing but Socialism in Public school. Free , free, free is the rally cry and it works. Free every thing all the pot you want how can they lose.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> https://www.axios.com/exclusive-pol...ism-b051907a-87a8-4f61-9e6e-0db75f7edc4a.html
> 
> I can only hope they get smarter with age and experience.


I am betting they won't get smarter till they really f--- it up and are sitting in the gulag or killing rats for dinner. I don't have much confidence that it will turn around while we loose ground with each graduating class. This republic is in trouble.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

There is solid research that says that folks get more fiscally conservative as they age. Life happens and the truth becomes apparent as the young get into the work force, get married, start a family, think about buying a home, etc.... Why do you think that the lefties push so hard to get the vote of the young? Some lefties are still trying to push to lower the voting age to 16.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

All thanks to our public education system


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> There is solid research that says that folks get more fiscally conservative as they age. Life happens and the truth becomes apparent as the young get into the work force, get married, start a family, think about buying a home, etc.... Why do you think that the lefties push so hard to get the vote of the young? Some lefties are still trying to push to lower the voting age to 16.[/QUOTE
> That was at a time when they had a generation or two to look back on that were responsible and not freeloaders. This bunch does not have that for the most part. The left has lost a lot of the black vote , not all but enough that is shows. Those votes must be replaced and the southern immigrates along with Muslim imports are the key to power.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> That was at a time when they had a generation or two to look back on that were responsible and not freeloaders. This bunch does not have that for the most part. The left has lost a lot of the black vote , not all but enough that is shows. Those votes must be replaced and the southern immigrates along with Muslim imports are the key to power.


Lefties are losing Blacks as they have lost the working class. Given their recent exposure as anti-semites, they will be losing Jews as well.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/03/wayne-allyn-root-jexit-a-jewish-exodus-from-democrat-party/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is something I just don't understand. When I first escaped my parents' house, I wanted as much freedom and self awareness as I could stomach! I was tired of the rules of others, and all those "When I was your age" stories and cautionary tales.

I would have slept in the bed of my truck as long as it was "my truck" and I was free.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> This is something I just don't understand. When I first escaped my parents' house, I wanted as much freedom and self awareness as I could stomach! I was tired of the rules of others, and all those "When I was your age" stories and cautionary tales.
> 
> I would have slept in the bed of my truck as long as it was "my truck" and I was free.


Me and you both!

I couldn't wait to get my divers license and buy my first truck and I couldn't wait to move out of my parents house and experience the freedom to work and succeed and take the ultimate risk of failure. If it was to BE, it was up to ME!

Nowadays, young people don't want to move out of the home and more and more do not even care about learning to drive or to get a Drivers License! That is FUBAR in my opinion...

(The articles are a few years old but the trend is the important part of the article)
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/many-teens-dont-want-get-drivers-license
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/01/the-decline-of-the-drivers-license/425169/
Millennials Driving: Decline in Drivers' Licenses for Americans | Money


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just saw on FB >>>> new fad is "Bernie 2020" tattoos on the face somewhere - got to be some nutcaze for sure ....


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I've also noticed some of today's teenagers not wanting to get a DL when turning 16. I don't know what the numbers are... half or less? But it's hard to imagine a teenager not wanting to get out on their own and prove to themselves and everyone else that they can do it. I know I couldn't wait to prove that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BookWorm said:


> I've also noticed some of today's teenagers not wanting to get a DL when turning 16. I don't know what the numbers are... half or less? But it's hard to imagine a teenager not wanting to get out on their own and prove to themselves and everyone else that they can do it. I know I couldn't wait to prove that.


Getting a drivers license was a right of passage and immediately made my world much much larger. The freedom that I had as a 16 year old kid with a Chevrolet Cheyenne Pick Up Truck in the 1970's was AWESOME!

It immediately meant more opportunities to earn money, no longer was I pulling my lawn mower and strapping my rakes to my bike to mow lawns in my neighborhood, no longer was I riding my bike to the restaurant that I washed dishes at after school and on weekends when I wasn't playing ball, no longer was I bumming rides from others, plus I had the means now to take a girl out without begging my parents for their cars.

Gas, insurance and upkeep was cheap and fixing the truck was simple...most of the time anyway, but I learned. Taking off in the early morning to go to the beach with a couple of knucklehead buddies or a special girl was now a regular thing. The list of things to do was endless...

I feel sorry for the idiot kids today who don't get to experience this stuff. FUBAR what I say, simply FUBAR


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What these misguided youth simply don't understand &#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Just another reason to go back to teaching kids about our past and how things have changed. Oh you could also discuss the ethics and morality differences from back then to where ever it is we are now.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> I've seen other surveys that show some very similar results, where over 50% of people under 35 think socialism isn't so bad. Simply put; lack of education.
> 
> Let me offer this case in point. I worked with a young woman who was 33 at the time, (this was early 2018) and who was learning the difference between Dems and Reps. The more she learned she was leaning to the right. She and I would talk about current events, things in the news, etc. She had told me she loved Charlie Rose of the CBS morning show and of PBS. I asked her why. She wasn't sure. The week it came out that he was a predator, she was dumb founded and couldn't believe it. She didn't know why she liked him, she just liked his image.
> 
> ...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Getting a drivers license was a right of passage and immediately made my world much much larger. The freedom that I had as a 16 year old kid with a Chevrolet Cheyenne Pick Up Truck in the 1970's was AWESOME!
> 
> It immediately meant more opportunities to earn money, no longer was I pulling my lawn mower and strapping my rakes to my bike to mow lawns in my neighborhood, no longer was I riding my bike to the restaurant that I washed dishes at after school and on weekends when I wasn't playing ball, no longer was I bumming rides from others, plus I had the means now to take a girl out without begging my parents for their cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SGG said:


>


 You can not beat the sound of a Tube amp. Can't be done.


----------

